# Shop for BB30 install



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for a shop to install new BB30 bearings and crankset.. mine is getting real rumbly. I don't have the tools or special loctite.
I want to go to a LBS that is experienced with the system. Maybe I am looking for a specialized dealer since some of their bikes are BB30 compatiable.

Prefer east bay but anywhere will do.. or open to other DIY mechanic help.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

PoorCyclist:

Anyone that works on Cannondale or Specialized can do this without any problems. I purchased the Enduro tools to do it at home. I find it easier to remove than the old octalink bb. Don't fall for that Ceramic BS. I have steel in my CAAD9 and ceramic in my Super Six. If I blind fold you, you couldn't tell the difference.

chl


----------



## jaybee64 (Jan 4, 2011)

If you're up for a drive, Sunshine Bicycle in Fairfax is great and they have a lot of experience with this.


----------

